# Vote For The Most Anticipated RPG of 2023!



## Ulfgeir (Dec 20, 2022)

Will be very interesting to see which games come out on top. Seems most of the games on last year's list is now available. 

edit: Btw, the Swedish name for Dragonbane is "Drakar och Demoner" not "Drachar och Demoner"


----------



## Dragonhelm (Dec 20, 2022)

There's going to be a second edition of 13th Age? 

Any details?


----------



## Egg Embry (Dec 20, 2022)

Dragonhelm said:


> There's going to be a second edition of 13th Age?
> 
> Any details?



Here's the notice from Gen Con.








						New 13th Age 'Escalation Edition' Coming Next Year!
					

There's a new version of 13th Age coming! Pelgrane Press announced at Gen Con that the 13th Age 'Escalated Edition' will be coming to Kickstarter next year. It will be backwards compatible with the current game. They'll be starting a playtest program very soon, which they are inviting game...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Dec 20, 2022)

For what it's worth, the Misspent Youth entry is not in alphabetical order. It's near Subversion.


----------



## Greg K (Dec 20, 2022)

@Morrus  I nominated the Fantasy Age Core Book which is like a revised or second edition, but it not on the list.

Here is my nomination link Nominate your MOST ANTICIPATED RPG of 2023 [NOMINATIONS OVER]


----------



## Oryzarius (Dec 20, 2022)

Greg K said:


> @Morrus  I nominated the Fantasy Age Core Book which is like a revised or second edition, but it not on the list.
> 
> Here is my nomination link Nominate your MOST ANTICIPATED RPG of 2023 [NOMINATIONS OVER]



And, had you followed the instructions and included a link, perhaps it would have been included….


----------



## Greg K (Dec 21, 2022)

Oryzarius said:


> And, had you followed the instructions and included a link, perhaps it would have been included….



Well, I have reading issues resulting from long covid so I missed that part about the link when posting a nomination.


----------



## MGibster (Dec 21, 2022)

I really appreciate threads like this.  I learn more about upcoming games on forums like this than I do anywhere else.


----------



## ProfessorDetective (Dec 21, 2022)

Nice to see SWAE getting a Horror Companion (plus East Texas U: Stranger Things Edition) (I need to grab the system books, eventually).  But Mothership First Edition is the big one. Been waiting forever for that.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 21, 2022)

*Pinebox Middle School (Pinnacle Entertainment) *is not a standalone game. It is a setting supplement for Savage Worlds. 

Pinebox Middle School | Pinnacle Entertainment Group


----------



## ruemere (Dec 21, 2022)

13 Age EE playtest is ongoing.

Tokyo: Otherscape is what happens when Cyberpunk corps chew and digest City of Mist. The app test is taking place at Son of Oak Discord.

Necrobiotic is a Bioshock with City of Necromancers vibes.

And these are my favorites.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 21, 2022)

I backed Household so I had to vote for it.


----------



## ART! (Dec 21, 2022)

I picked _13th Age_, _DIE_, and _Pendragon_, but I'm not super-interested in anything on this list. I feel badly about this! 


I enjoyed _13th Age_ the first time around, but it sounds like theiy're adding complexity. I'm not sure I'm down with that, but I'm curious to see what else they do with it.

I enjoyed the _DIE_ comic book and the premise, and the creator, Kieron Gillen, is a gamer. There was a platyest or mini game a while back and it looked good.

I've always wanted to try _Pendragon_, but somehow have never gotten around to it.


----------



## hedgeknight (Dec 25, 2022)

Voted for Labyrinth Lord (2E), but 13th Age keeps calling to me. Perhaps in 2023 I will take a chance and see if an "old dog" can learn a new system.


----------



## Ghal Maraz (Dec 27, 2022)

hedgeknight said:


> Voted for Labyrinth Lord (2E), but 13th Age keeps calling to me. Perhaps in 2023 I will take a chance and see if an "old dog" can learn a new system.



You can vote up to three nominees.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Dec 27, 2022)

Was _Rivers of London_ not supposed to be on this list?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 27, 2022)

Fenris-77 said:


> Was _Rivers of London_ not supposed to be on this list?



Given that I have bought a copy, no!


----------



## Fenris-77 (Dec 27, 2022)

Morrus said:


> Given that I have bought a copy, no!



Fair enough.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Dec 27, 2022)

Fenris-77 said:


> Was _Rivers of London_ not supposed to be on this list?



Well, they were on the list for what 3 years...


----------



## aramis erak (Dec 27, 2022)

Is it sad that I find myself voting for three of the 5 I have any interest in at all, rather than being truly anticipatory? (the other two, I'm almost dreading what they're going to do...)

Maybe it's just I'm suffering a major depressive episode... 







ART! said:


> I picked _13th Age_, _DIE_, and _Pendragon_, but I'm not super-interested in anything on this list. I feel badly about this!




So glad I'm not the only one.



ART! said:


> I've always wanted to try _Pendragon_, but somehow have never gotten around to it.



Done well, it freaking rocks. 
If the GM ignores the campaign advice, it can rapidly slog. Pendragon 6 is one  of the ones I'm dreading what mayhem The Chaosium may wreak upon it sans the guiding hand of Mr. Stafford.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 28, 2022)

aramis erak said:


> Done well, it freaking rocks.
> If the GM ignores the campaign advice, it can rapidly slog. Pendragon 6 is one  of the ones I'm dreading what mayhem The Chaosium may wreak upon it sans the guiding hand of Mr. Stafford.



Pendragon 6th is being written via Greg Stafford’s guidance. It was his notes and his plan to release a 6th edition. He began work on it a decade ago. It will be his name on the credits.


----------



## Jd Smith1 (Dec 28, 2022)

I only found two I would vote for, and one, Elden Ring, may not be released in English next year.  With no word on the system, that's a very iffy pick. The other one is also very marginal at best. I doubt I'm going to making many, if any, RPG purchases in 2023.


----------



## R_Chance (Dec 28, 2022)

Cities Without Number at the top of my list (more Kevin Crawford is always a good thing, Cowboy Be-Bop (as much for the art and interesting background bits), and Lords of the Middle Sea (I liked the board game). The one I'm guaranteed to buy is CWN. The other 2 are probable buys (as were several other titles in the list).


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 28, 2022)

Honestly, I think the Monty Python game or maybe Pendragon will win it, but as others say, it looks a quieter year for new releases than for previous years, Notably Pendragon was a delayed release from 2022, and other games may also be holdovers too. I was surprised nobody mentioned the new licensed superhero games for Gotham City and Marvel Multiverse, but I guess superhero RPGs aren’t a big thing here.

My personal choices include the new Paranoia Perfect edition (which I have already seen as a PDF to backers last week), Pioneer which will bring real NASA experience to a sci-fi game, and Pendragon 6th which is billed as Greg Stafford’s Magnum Opus. Werewolf: The Apocalypse and Cthulhu by Gaslight (a stand-alone game, based on Call of Cthulhu 7E bu not listed here) will also be my highlights. The Monty Python game will be interesting, but I am a little skeptical about its viability.

Otherwise, I think 2023 is the quiet before the 2024 storm of the new D&D edition.


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Dec 28, 2022)

Just noticed the Gloomhaven RPG on this list, and that's kind of hysterical, given I always found Gloomhaven the board game took considerably _more_ time and effort to play than most TTRPGs, so that too may well be a more straightforward thing to play!


----------



## Ulfgeir (Dec 28, 2022)

One game which I am unsure of the availiability status of, is the Avatar rpg. Noone submitted it for consideration to the list, but given the amount of backers they had on the kickstarter, it seems a lot of people wanted it.


----------



## mcmillan (Dec 28, 2022)

Ulfgeir said:


> One game which I am unsure of the availiability status of, is the Avatar rpg. Noone submitted it for consideration to the list, but given the amount of backers they had on the kickstarter, it seems a lot of people wanted it.



it's been available a little while now  DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 28, 2022)

@Morrus, Jason Lutes (penny lantern) is producing Stonetop, but Jeremy Strandberg is the writer and game designer.  



Ulfgeir said:


> One game which I am unsure of the availiability status of, is the Avatar rpg. Noone submitted it for consideration to the list, but given the amount of backers they had on the kickstarter, it seems a lot of people wanted it.



People have begun receiving their hard copies in the UK earlier this month. I suspect mine is in the mail here in Austria.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 29, 2022)

Paranoia Perfect Edition? Oh, intriguing. 

Gloomhaven RPG? I am going to want to read that!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 3, 2023)

Voting closes later today folks!


----------



## Marley117 (Jan 3, 2023)

TrippyHippy said:


> Pendragon 6th is being written via Greg Stafford’s guidance. It was his notes and his plan to release a 6th edition. He began work on it a decade ago. It will be his name on the credits.



Also, the lead now is Dave Larkins, who worked extensively with Greg Stanford previously. He has already written for Pendragon in the last edition. I am stoked for 6th.


----------



## davewire (Jan 3, 2023)

Several of these were games I have backed on Kickstarter so it was a bit of a tough choice.

Dragonbane, aka Drakar och Demoner is a game that I have always been interested in seeing translated into English, and when Swedish gaming powerhouse Free League announced that they had obtained the rights to produce the latest edition and had plans to make it available in English, I jumped right on it. I know that it’s virtually a clone of Chaosium’s RuneQuest, but I am a long time fan of Chaosium and their skill based system and Free League has never disappointed in quality.

Paranoia is just fun. Everything about the game just screams cartoonish antics. I also really enjoy Mongoose’s work, especially on Traveller, as well as their previous editions of Paranoia. I’m definitely intrigued with what will be going into their next edition of the game.

Lastly, I had to give my vote to Pendragon 6e. As I previously mentioned, I am a big fan of Chaosium. I am also an avid fan of Arthurian lore. I have long awaited a chance to own a copy of Pendragon and very nearly picked up the 5th edition until Chaosium announced a 6th edition was in the works. Although it’s a game I don’t think that I’ll ever play, it’s a game I absolutely look forward to both as a resource and a testament to Greg Stafford’s legacy.

Runners up for me are Mothership 1e and DIE. 

I remember getting the pdf for Mothership shortly after it was released. The game is exceptionally well thought out and perfectly laid out. The character sheet is intuitive and really requires no foreknowledge of the game to fill out as all of its instructions are right there and easy to follow. The game uses a similar d100 skill system to Chaosium’s Call of Cthulhu with some tweaks and really works well with the tension and horror elements presented in the game. But all that is Tuesday Knight Games’ “Zero Edition”. The new 1st Edition looks to refine these elements and work out any kinks from the earlier edition. Plus, with crowdfunded assets, better production quality, and a new format presented in an old school box set, it should be a welcome update.

DIE hits a little closer to me for a very different reason. Based on the Image comic book by Keiron Gillen and Stephanie Hans, it asks what if you, as the player, suddenly got transported into the TTRPG you were playing and became your character. One part Jumanji, one part D&D, it has a different feel than other fantasy RPGs as you will also have to create your real world persona. (Feel free to play as yourself, but beware, you might just get sucked into the game!) 
Keiron Gillen just might be my favorite modern comic book writer. I’ve been a fan of his since his run on Journey into Mystery for Marvel Comics which followed a young, reborn Loki as he attempted to save Asgard from the shadows whilst being treated with scorn and mistrust for the actions of his prior incarnation. Hey, Loki’s gonna Loki, am I right? I’ve since devoured the vast majority of his library of works including Young Avengers, Darth Vader, The Wicked + The Divine, and Phonogram. When I heard his follow up to WicDiv for Image would be a comic about gamers getting trapped in the RPG they played, I was all in. Additionally, Stephanie Hans’ artwork is beautiful and her talents will be lent to the upcoming RPG. Throughout the book, Gillen teased in the letters page that he had been playtesting an actual game based on the book and readers should be on the lookout. And sure enough, that game has come to fruition.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 3, 2023)

Voting will close in about half an hour, end of business today UK time. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm eagerly awaiting my Kickstarted edition of Avatar the Last Airbender RPG to come in.

From your list though, Monty Python and Walking Dead.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 3, 2023)

Hmm. It appears that Brindlewood Bay is already available on DTRPG.









						Brindlewood Bay (Kickstarter Edition) - The Gauntlet | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Brindlewood Bay (Kickstarter Edition) - Brindlewood Bay is a tabletop roleplaying game that combines Murder, She Wrote with H.P. Lovecraft. In it, you play a




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Which would make it ineligible for the 2023 list.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jan 3, 2023)

Morrus said:


> Hmm. It appears that Brindlewood Bay is already available on DTRPG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was one of my choices..  Ah well.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 3, 2023)

Voting has closed, folks!


----------



## Ogma01 (Jan 3, 2023)

TrippyHippy said:


> *Pinebox Middle School (Pinnacle Entertainment) *is not a standalone game. It is a setting supplement for Savage Worlds.
> 
> Pinebox Middle School | Pinnacle Entertainment Group



*Rifts for Savage Worlds *WON in 2016... It is also "not a standalone game."


----------



## SteveC (Jan 3, 2023)

So I picked 13th Age v2, Gloomhaven, and Shadow of the Weird Wizard. The one that hasn't been talked about is Weird Wizard, which is something that I'm really excited about as a possible replacement as my go-to game for fantasy. I didn't back Shadow of the Demon Lord and really regret that due to the shear quantity of material: that was an insane Kickstarter! The talk is a March or April KS for Weird Wizard, which I'm really excited about.

The other one that sticks out to me is Gloomhaven: if they manage to make the non-combat parts as interesting as combat, that will be exceptional. 

13th Age is another no-brainer: I ran two successful campaigns with it previously, and the play test looks really sharp too!

All in all, an exciting year for new games looks to be upon us.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 3, 2023)

The final list of the top 10 is here:









						Here Are Your 10 Most Anticipated Tabletop RPGs of 2022
					

After thousands of votes, we now have our annual list of most anticipated tabletop RPGs for the coming year. As I do every year, I recently took nominations for the most anticipated tabletop RPGs for the coming year, and then opened the floor to voting. Here are this year's winners - the most...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Ogma01 (Jan 3, 2023)

TrippyHippy said:


> *Pinebox Middle School (Pinnacle Entertainment) *is not a standalone game. It is a setting supplement for Savage Worlds.
> 
> Pinebox Middle School | Pinnacle Entertainment Group



Rifts (also a setting for Savage Worlds) WON this award in 2016.


----------

